# Video Analytics in College Recruiting?



## Dargle (Jul 10, 2020)

I don't know if this is next generation stuff, but it seems a bit more than the normal video clips


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281709870673207301https://twitter.com/JoshWaltersSr


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 14, 2020)

Dargle said:


> I don't know if this is next generation stuff, but it seems a bit more than the normal video clips
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281709870673207301https://twitter.com/JoshWaltersSr


I know that coach well he recruited my player to the schools she just completed her career at.  If he says that something is a thing then you can believe that it is a thing.


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 8, 2020)

Despite no games played, and none on the near horizon, I like how the GA is leaning into technology and building a supportive player-centric culture.

(Full disclosure, my daughter proudly wearing the new patch!)


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 31, 2020)

Can someone help me understand... Instant doesn’t appear to supply the camera gear. They’re an analysis platform for coaches to view games and perhaps single out an individual player?

so GA will have another company provide the camera? That footage is uploaded to InStat for review???

appreciate any insight..

course, nothing till there are games in our region!


----------



## SoccerLocker (Aug 31, 2020)

If it's like the DA, each club is responsible for filming home games.  Games are then uploaded to inStat.

Assuming it's like Hudl (what our club used in the past instead of InStat):  It will allow players to review games and create highlight clips of themselves at a minimum.  It also looks InStat analyzes each players gameplay:

*What is InStat for football players*

Individual post-match reports. The numbers will show what the player was good at, how active they were, and what their areas of improvement are.
Summary reports during the season, covering all matches played and reflecting on the player’s progress.
Video summaries of player’s actions: dribbles, tackles, chances and many other parameters. Watching the playlist will only take about 10 minutes.
Full match video is available after the end of the game. No need to search for the match on the web or wait for the coach to send it, just log in to InStat Scout.
Share videos with friends. Email full matches, highlights or personal playlists with actions to anyone.
Examine the shot chart to find shot locations and check how difficult they were for the goalkeeper.
Compare a player with the world’s best footballers, counterparts or teammates.
Constantly updated InStat Index. This unique parameter calculates a player’s rating based on the player’s actions, contribution to the team’s success and the opponent’s level.


----------

